# Control Unleashed for reactive golden?



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Does anyone know if Control Unleashed will have solid training advice that would work with a fear/dog reactive golden? I recently got a 1 year old that I am having issues with.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Control Unleashed gives you ways of helping both you and your dog cope .. often unusual techniques that give you tools & insights for helping your dog. I would recommend the book


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I think it will help. Another book that I found helpful is:
Behavior Adjustment Training: BAT for Fear, Frustration, and Aggression in Dogs by Grisha Stewart


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

You may also want to consider Click to Calm by Emma Parsons.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Another vote for Click To Calm, great book and methods.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Ok. I think I am going to get Control Unleashed and will look into the others. I have already instigated Nothing In Life Is Free. It definitely is going to be difficult.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

It's a big project, I know. Is your dog just dog reactive or is there a people issue as well?

There are some really good trainers out there who have classes specifically for reactives. I would have gone to one of them in a heart beat if the nearest class hadn't been six hours away.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> It's a big project, I know. Is your dog just dog reactive or is there a people issue as well?
> 
> There are some really good trainers out there who have classes specifically for reactives. I would have gone to one of them in a heart beat if the nearest class hadn't been six hours away.


It seems to be only with dogs. I don't know if it extends to small dogs, as I only have large dogs and I do know she has been around small dogs with the previous owner somewhat. She is amazing with people. She is a dream in every area except for walking on a leash and around other dogs so far (but I only got her Tuesday). She had been doing fairly well (although I have been watching her like a hawk since she is new and was showing signs of being nervous around my other goldens) up until last night. She went after my other golden though (who is in training to be a service dog and technically not owned by me) and pinned her by the neck/jaw and refused to let go. I was not present so I don't know exactly what happened, but my dad (who is a big guy) had a heck of a time getting her off of Eowyn. She just would not let go and then he had to half drag her to get her back in the crate (which he felt horrible about but didn't know what else to do). They both seem fine, but she is now being kept completely separate at all times. Oh and she barked all of the first night and I was up late and early with her last night too. I am exhausted so this post is horribly written, I apologize for that.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I would also get a vet check, including thyroid.
While the books are all good (also check to see if your library carries them), they are no substitute for a certified trainer/behaviorist. Have you looked to see what is available around you?


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh, that's tough...bad enough to have a dog problem, even harder to be exhausted.

I've seen it work where the dogs get cycled through wire crates in rotation so no one ever gets possessive about "their" territory and they get used to each others' scent, they're always fed separately and in order of seniority, and they're walked together but far enough apart to avoid contact, all over the course of several weeks.

But I would echo the suggestion to get some hands-on help ASAP. Hopefully it's just an adjustment problem, but with big dogs and big teeth, can't be too careful.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Is the 1 y.o. a rescue? She may be a dog who needs to be an only dog. I think your first concern should be Eowyn. If this new dog is not going to be a good thing in his life, if I were in this situation, I would really consider returning the dog.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Jennifer1 said:


> I think it will help. Another book that I found helpful is:
> Behavior Adjustment Training: BAT for Fear, Frustration, and Aggression in Dogs by Grisha Stewart



Look for a BAT certified trainer in your area. It really helped Roxy with her leash reactivity. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

